# 1999 Audi R8C for rFactor2 from Team RMT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As driving sims go, the rFactor franchise hasn't quite garnered the notoriety of Gran Turismo or Forza. It's not on a console and that's likely the reason because in the PC-based online gaming community there is a large and very rabid following for the racing platform. One reason, we're told, is its realism and another must certainly be its open nature. Unlike GT or Forza where you might be able to decorate the livery of a car, rFactor allows programmers to create cars outright and with that come amazing creations like the 1999 Audi R8C Le Mans racer you see above. Made by Team RMT, we've just stumbled across it on our favorite driving sim blog VirtualR.net. Even if you're not into driving sims we recommend you check out the 3-D renders that are quite impressive.

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

